# Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?



## Herbergsvater (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

ich wollte am Samstag abend (bis spät  nachts) auf Hecht und Zander (Köfi) angeln gehen. Meine  Frage ist jedoch, ob Hecht und Zander bei den vorhergesagten  Temperaturen überhaupt beißen. Was meint Ihr? Würde mich über eure Meinungen sehr  freuen. 

Der Teich ist zwar  klein (50 x 80 Meter), aber dafür wird er nur privat befischt und hat  einen guten Fischbesatz (vor allem Karpfen, Rotfedern und Aale). 

Viele Grüße, der Herbergsvater


----------



## feko (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

niemals-bleib lieber zuhause!
vg


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

:q Da habe ich andere erfahrungen gemacht.
Aber jedes Gewässer ist anders 
Bessere chancen hast du aber ganz früh morgens oder abends
bis in die Nacht.


----------



## Wegberger (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Hallo,

ich denke wenn man alle "Weisheiten" zusammen legen würde, hätte man eh nur ein paar Tage im Jahr .....

Nicht zu warm 
Nicht zu kalt
Kein Ostwind
Kein Vollmond
.....
.....

Ich denke einfach angeln gehen und die Natur geniesen....


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Hier ein Bericht vom 15.08.2013. War mit Kollege Mefohunter84 am Rhein unterwegs, Wetter war min. so warm und sonnig wie es am kommenden WE werden soll.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Wie bereits geschrieben : Jedes Gewässer ist anders.
Beispiel : 
Vereinsgewässer Nr 1 würde ich bei dem Wetter keinen Gedanken verschwenden dorhin zu gehen .
Aus Erfahrung weis ich das dort die Fische bei so einem Wetter nur früh morgens oder spät bis in die Nacht beissen.
Ganz anders Gewässer Nr2 :
Da weis ich aus Erfahrung das ich auch bei dem Wetter dort  in der Mittagssonne Zander und Hecht fangen kann und nicht wenige.Voraussetzung dafür das der Wind ordentlich aus einer bestimmten Richtung bläst.
Beide Gewässer sind Kiesgruben ,nur das an einer noch gebaggert wird.
Versuch macht klug.


----------



## thanatos (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

#d watt for ne Fraje,soo schnell erwärmt sich das Wasser doch auch nicht ,und nachts ist eh nicht mehr so warm, also nüscht wie los ,ob du nun was fängst oder nicht ,angeln ist besser als abhängen Petri Heil


----------



## mxchxhl (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Probiers aus, ansonsten schreibst du selbst das aale da sind die chance hast du doch auch noch.garantieren kann es dir keiner, da hat jeder andere erfahrungen.mir wäre es zu warm, aber wenn du mit der wärme klar kommst dann genieß falls nichts beißt einfach mal die ruhe und entspannung!
Mfg


----------



## franconia (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Ausprobieren würde ich sagen - Hauptsache am Wasser! 

Komme gerade vom Main (Bereich Unterfranken) zurück und hatte einige Bisse sowie Nachläufer. Das waren alles Zander, leider blieb keiner hängen. Einer der beiden Nachläufer ist sogar kurz vorm Ufer gesprungen |bigeyes das habe ich bei Zandern noch nie erlebt und halte ich auch für sehr ungewöhnlich. Man lernt nie aus #6
Bisse kamen ab 21:00 Uhr...

Also ab an Wasser!


----------



## lute (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Im rhein auf zander bezogen, definitiv ja! Je heißer desto besser. Letztes jahr habe ich bei der größten hitze bei blauen himmel zwischen 16 und 18 uhr am besten gefangen. Das wird dieses jahr sicher nicht anders. Irgendein bekannter Magazin redakteur erwähnte auch mal, dass zander warmwasserfische sind die sich 
ab 24 grad wassertemperatur richtig wohl fühlen. Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Wegberger (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Hallo,

oder war das nicht, dass sie bis 26 und ab 31 Grad beissen:m


----------



## Luki** (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Die haben trotzdem Hunger 
Nur die Beiss/Fresszeiten verschieben sich ...
Die besten Zeiten sind bei den Temperaturen die frühen Morgenstunden oder Abends ab der Dämmerung


----------



## er2de2 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Hecht jaein, Zander ja!

Da der Hecht nun mal kein Sonnenanbeter ist und Hitze schon gar nicht schätzt, sind die Erfolgschancen in den Sommermonaten eher getrübt. Die Temperatur des Oberflächenwassers erreicht nun zum Teil kritische Werte, da die Sauerstoffbindung im Wasser nicht mehr gegeben ist. Wer es kann sollte seine Touren in die Dämmerungsstunden und Nacht verlegen. Tagsüber verbringt der Hecht sein Dasein in der Tiefe, dort ist genügend Sauerstoff vorhanden. Oberhalb der Sprungschicht ist hier das Zauberwort, genügend Sauerstoff, kurze Wege zur Beute, und auch nicht unterhalb der Lichtgrenze.
In Fließgewässern hat man noch etwas bessere Chancen, da hier auch im Sommer je nach Strömung eine bessere Wasserumwälzung gegeben ist.

Der Zander hat mit Hitze weniger Probleme, ich beangele diesen jedoch nur im Strom (Elbe).


----------



## Paddiii94 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Gegen Abend beissen die Zander ganz gut... auch Mittags in heißen Temparaturen geht der ein oder ander mal an den Haken. 
Hecht kannste komplett vergessen bei diesen Temperaturen.... zumindestens hab ich so die erfahrung gemacht


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> i
> Kein Vollmond
> ...



ich habs schon öfter gesagt und auch uli beyer vertritt diese meinung öffentlich: vollmond ist beste hecht mondphase. vor allem die kapitalen beissen dann gut.



herbergsvater, ich weiss nicht ob das für dich relevant ist,aber falls du die fische releasen möchtest würde ich von gezielter angelei am tage absehen. die wassertemperatur ist schon zu hoch und der sauerstoffgehalt entsprechend gering, des weiteren kämpfen die fische im sommer oft bis zum ende, folge ist totale übersäuerung bis zum schock mit todesfolge.

wenn ich auf hecht ansitze, dann nur sehr früh morgens oder halt nachts wenn die temperaturen geringer sind.


----------



## angelschorsch (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Klaro,
Am richtigen Ort,zum richtigen Zeitpunkt,mit dem richtigen
Köder,da kann man richtige Sternstunden erleben!
Ich halte es so.Immer raus ans Wasser,egal ob ich was fange oder nicht!


----------



## Paddiii94 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

@angelschorsch

Bin ganz deiner Meinung.
Raus aus der Bude & einfach ans Wasser...


----------



## cronch (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Abends nach richtig sonnigen Tagen liefen Hechte bei mir immer sehr gut.
Hab allerdings auch bei prallem Sonnenschein schon öfter sehr gut Barsch & Hecht gefangen, was ja laut einigen auch nicht funktionieren soll...


----------



## Aalfighter (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Gestern beim köfistippen in nem kleinem See hatten wir mehrere Atacken auf die gehakten köfis.  beim abzupfen wurde sogar die Pose attackiert. 
Wie schon erwähnt einfach mal probieren.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*



Paddiii94 schrieb:


> @angelschorsch
> 
> Bin ganz deiner Meinung.
> Raus aus der Bude & einfach ans Wasser...




Das stimmt auf jeden Fall, aber man kann ja dennoch seine Chancen erhöhen und auf das angeln was grad besser beißt


----------



## bazawe (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Komischerweise habe ich bei uns die Erfahrung gemacht (RMD-Kanal) daß bei der größten Hitze Zander sowie Aal eine kurze aber heftige Beißzeit zwischen 11:00 und ca. 13:00 Uhr in der Mittagshitze haben. Das ganze spielt sich direkt in der Fahrrinne ab und endet plötzlich.
 Ansonsten fange ich am frühen Morgen, ca. 4:30 bis max. 7:00 Uhr sowie am Abend ab 20:00 Uhr, da aber an der Kante und mit Wobbler oder Köfi an der Pose.

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## huawei71 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Lieber 1 Tag nix fangen aber dafür am Wasser,immer noch besser als auf dem Sofa.

Wir fangen im vereinssee auch in der Mittagshitze Hecht..und mit etwas glück geht auch ein fetter Aal mal hin


----------



## Herbergsvater (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Wollte nur mitteilen, dass die Angelnacht letzten Samstag  erfolgreich war und ich einen 71er Zander auf Fischfetzen gefangen habe. Das Wetter bzw.  die Temperatur scheint also nicht der ausschlaggebende Faktor zu  sein;-)


----------



## vermesser (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Beißen Hecht und Zander bei der Hitze (27 - 30 Grad)?*

Das Problem ist eher, daß ich persönlich mich bei so einer Affenhitze nicht wirklich motivieren kann aktiv vernünftig zu angeln.

Wenn man es macht, beißt auch häufig was.

Fische sind wechselwarm...zuuuuuuu warm dauert da eine ganze Weile...die werden eher aktiv und haben mehr Stoffwechsel...


----------

